# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  PHÍA NGÀY NẮNG MỚI - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Một quán café thật sự nên ghé thăm!


Một ô cửa sổ nhỏ hướng về phía mặt trời, đón những tia nắng mới, đón ngày mới cùng những niềm vui và hy vọng mới, bỏ lại sau lưng bóng tối cùng những nỗi buồn đã qua… Đó chính là ý tưởng chủ đạo của quán café Phía ngày nắng mới. Quán nằm ngay sát bên Kho bạc Quận 3, trong con hẻm lớn trên đường Lê Văn Sỹ tấp nập đông đúc. Nhìn từ ngoài quán có vẻ nhỏ và khuất, nhưng chỉ cần bước vào bên trong, đóng chiếc cửa gỗ nhỏ lại sau lưng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được 1 không gian riêng biệt thật nhẹ nhàng và yên bình. Nhạc êm dịu, toàn bộ là sofa nhung cùng thật nhiều gối lông sẽ làm bạn thấy thật sự thư giãn và thoải mái đến mức không muốn rời quán. Quán không quá lớn nhưng cũng không hề nhỏ như bên ngoài.

Dù bạn có đi một mình, đi cùng người ấy hay cả nhóm bạn đông, bạn cũng sẽ tìm được một góc ưng ý trong quán. Vì Phía Ngày Nắng Mới gồm 2 tầng lầu, tầng 1 với tông màu nâu chủ đạo dành cho các nhóm bạn bè, và tầng 2 với màu tím lãng mạn dĩ nhiên là dành cho bạn và người ấy rồi.

Đặc biệt, chủ quán từng là giáo viên Anh ngữ của trường ngoại ngữ Không Gian và trung tâm ngoại ngữ Bộ Ngoại Giao, nên khi đến đây lúc vắng khách bạn có thể dành thời gian thực tập để nâng cao trình độ tiếng Anh của mình.

Địa chỉ : 264M Lê Văn Sỹ P14 Q3 Hồ Chí Minh (sát bên Kho bạc Quận 3)

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Phía ngày nắng mới_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## andynguyen

Rảnh sẽ ghé qua chơi...

----------

